# [Solved] Blank screen after boot

## Deepak420

I'm updating from kernel 3.0.6 to 3.2.12 and seem to be getting a blank screen after the computer boots. It seems to be responsive otherwise.

Any help would be appreciated.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11588285/.config

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11588285/dmesg

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11588285/messagesLast edited by Deepak420 on Mon Jun 04, 2012 6:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

There's your issue:

```
[    1.705807] No connectors reported connected with modes

[    1.705972] [drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes - going 1024x768
```

I'm thinking bug in the driver. I suggest using a newer kernel, 3.3.7 or even 3.4

----------

## Deepak420

I unmasked 3.4.0 but I seem to be having the same issue.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11588285/dmesg2

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11588285/config2

I'm going to give uvesafb a shot since that's what I had running on 3.0.6

----------

## Deepak420

Uvesafb didn't work. I read up on KMS a little more, and set up nouveau.

Works fine now   :Embarassed: 

----------

